
Google Spreadsheets: Game of Life - apgwoz
http://sigusr2.net/2010/Jun/25/google-spreadsheets-game-of-life.html
======
jganetsk
I'm on the Google Apps Script team. Ask me questions.

Funny thing is I published a Game of Life script a while ago, but it seems to
have disappeared...

~~~
johnl
Ask you a question: OK. Why doesn't Google develop a database that is
somewhere between Excel and SQL. Instead of Relational or cell and column
oriented, make it list and tag oriented that sits behind the web page. The
database would help consolidate a lot of stuff I now see hardcoded. The idea
would be to take a Posterous like site, add the list and tag database and come
up with a Facebook type of web page. The second phase would be to consolidate
that data over the web to make that summarized, rankable and searchable.

